# Loom Knitting



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyone here know anything about Loom Knitting? Years ago I did 2 sweaters an that is the extent of it. The Looms are so expensive, any ideas on the Looms an instructions?


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you mean that long thing with the pegs? I've seen them at Walmart. Or do you mean a knitting machine, the bed of needles with the carriage that you push accross? I have a knitting machine but have never tried the pegged thing.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

My son and I actually make the peg looms and have sold several. We make them in different sizes and some adustable ones and they really knit up beautifully. There are so many things that can be made on these looms. I have done sweaters, booties, socks, hats, scarves blankets - you name it I have made it. Alot of what I have done is by converting a regular hand kint pattern over to a loom knit pattern. I love them and it is so much quicker that hand knitting.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I have the round plastic set from Michael's that I barely use and the rectangular one also. I would love  to have one of the nice wooden ones...


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2007)

I would love to know how to convert sweater patterns. I can't knit with needles so I don't know if that would make it too hard to convert. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

oreo said:


> I would love to know how to convert sweater patterns. I can't knit with needles so I don't know if that would make it too hard to convert. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


These are PDF files, you'll need Adobe to open and read them...............

http://www.loomknit.com/instructions1.html



.


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you! I've bookmarked that site. It looks easier than I thought. Thanks.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

CraftyDiva said:


> These are PDF files, you'll need Adobe to open and read them...............
> 
> http://www.loomknit.com/instructions1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I have some zippy's and did not know they came out with corners.


----------



## HappyLoomer (3 mo ago)

Tadpole said:


> Anyone here know anything about Loom Knitting? Years ago I did 2 sweaters an that is the extent of it. The Looms are so expensive, any ideas on the Looms an instructions?


hi there, I've recently started to use a loom, what sort of loom are you interested in? I'm using a round loom to make a variety of things, you can get these on amazon for around £10 with instructions, tools and pom pom makers. you can also use tiktok and youtube for tutorials. id be happy to send you some links if you require some. 

happy looming !


----------

